# Ipod stuck on "froze"



## RamistThomist (Nov 9, 2006)

For some reason my ipod is stuck on freeze. It is lighted up at the moment and when I plug it into the computer the computer doesn't recognize it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 9, 2006)

What happens if you hold down the play button for about 10 seconds?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 9, 2006)

I will keep that in mind for late.r I iddint' touch it for about 20 mintues and it is cool now.


----------



## SpiritAndTruth (Nov 10, 2006)

Occassionally, my iPod freezes, too. I have a 30 gig video model. It's only happened twice since I got it in March, and you just have to ride it out--I let the battery exhaust itself (I couldn't think of any other way to get it to shut off). When I plugged in to the USB port the next day, it rebooted just fine. 

Overall, I would say it has been extremely reliable, and it has enhanced my walk in the Lord immeasurably-- I listen to several sermons a day on it, and have every piece of music I've ever liked on it-- with about a third of the hard drive to go!!!!!

Man, I wish Microsoft and PC based home computers were as reliable as my Mac "microcomputer" (iPod). What were we all thinking when we all bought PC's instead of Macs back in the day?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 10, 2006)

SpiritAndTruth said:


> Man, I wish Microsoft and PC based home computers were as reliable as my Mac "microcomputer" (iPod). What were we all thinking when we all bought PC's instead of Macs back in the day?!?!?!?!?!



I know this is straying from the topic, but I had to rant a little about my wife's iBook. We bought it for its purported reliability. We have had to make regular calls to Apple support over the past year to make it work. One problem after another. It's a good thing we paid for the extended service plan.

But my experience with PCs has not been much better. My best computer was a Tandy laptop from 1987 with two floppy drives running MS DOS. It always worked.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 10, 2006)

I think these Apple products only started to malfunction ever since Steve Jobs started partnering with Intel and Microsoft. We all know that Apple makes perfectly designed products that never have problems. I'm sure Mr. Gates put the bug in there on purpose.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 10, 2006)

SemperFideles said:


> I think these Apple products only started to malfunction ever since Steve Jobs started partnering with Intel and Microsoft. We all know that Apple makes perfectly designed products that never have problems. I'm sure Mr. Gates put the bug in there on purpose.



 I think you are right. It all started right at the beginning when the computer offered a free trial of MS Office. It took over the computer. Literally. My wife could not run anything without a pop up reminding her that she had x number of days to purchase it. The only way to get rid of it was to spend a lot of time disabling every MS application.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 10, 2006)

Alex, that's what I let my ipod do and it is working fine at the moment (I hope).


----------



## SpiritAndTruth (Nov 13, 2006)

> Alex, that's what I let my ipod do and it is working fine at the moment (I hope).



Good. Again, I'm not making a commission, but, after years of Microsoft/PC platform headaches, I am incredibly impressed by all aspects of the iPod. 

My father is a retired political cartoonist (he spent 41 years writing and drawing "Berry's World", and was syndicated in over 400 newspapers here in the US and abroad), and his company started him with a Mac in the mid 80's, and gave him this newfangled device that we hooked up to the phone line and the computer called a "modem". It was made by Hayes, and was 8600 baud. My dad used a program called "StuffIt", where, after scanning, he could compress the image, and send it immediately to the syndicate in New York (NEA, in the old Pan American building). Anyway, that was my first introduction to Macs.

My brother got hooked up early on the Mac platform, and has been with it ever since. He is not easily impressed with technology, and he says that the Mac OS 10 system is positively ELEGANT.

So, I'm the only "black sheep", non-Mac person in my family. I often ask myself, At 45, am I too old to learn Mac?

Alex


----------

